# أرجو منكم إفادتى عن كيفية إنتاج الصودا الكاويه



## عم عمار (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
أرجو منكم إفادتى عن كيفية إنتاج الصودا الكاويه من العطرون.
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر...ووافر الأمنيات


----------



## كمال_حامد (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ما هي التركيبة الكيميائية للعطرون


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
تنتج الصودا الكاوية بطريقة سهلة باجراء تحليل كهربائي لمحلول ملح الطعام الصوديوم كلورايد ويم عمل تدوير لرفع التركيز للوصول الى التركيز المطلوب ويكون هناك منتجات ثانوية منها غاز الكلور وغاز الهيدروجين والذان يجب التخلص منهما خلال عملية التحليل لمنع تكون هيبوكلورايت الصوديوم
NaOCl


----------

